# Which 'high end' compact - updated!



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I already own a Panasonic Lumix which is a few years old but 10.1 mega pixels, it is however starting to wear and is somewhat larger than I would like.

I wish to buy a compact, which is very compact but does not compromise on quality. 

My research so far has led me to lust after the 'red dot' despite the silly prices, which incidentally have not put me off!

Thoughts gentlemen:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Couple of questions:

Usage area? 
Memory card?
Batteries?
Zoom requirements?

- Bret


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

bretti_kivi said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1.Usage area?
> 2. Memory card?
> ...


1/4. everything! No macro, general stuff such as architecture, landscapes, nothing that a 28-90mm lens wouldn't cope with.

2. SD? 
3. Not fussed?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Canon S95? Not as wideangle as the LX5/D-Lux 5 but much more compact.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lumix as far as i'm aware still make some of the best compacts mate.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The high end Lumix are very good and the Leica's share similar internals for a lot more money!  You are paying for the exclusivity and cache of that red dot! 

Have a look at the Ricoh GRD (I love mine :thumb and the Canon S95 also.

Alan W


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Is lusting after an x1 just wrong


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Is lusting after an x1 just wrong


Not at all! 

You only live once and if you can afford it then do it and be happy! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Sigma DP1? 

I'd personally place performance over size every time (but that's me - I took a 10kg bag to Germany and shot close to 10k pics over four days) - but the DP1 has had some decent reviews. I'd still recommend trying the Leica, as at the end of the day if it's still too slow or awkward for you to use, you're wasting cash.
If you want the looks, did you try finding a Pentax I10?

Bret


----------



## Nitroboss (Jul 13, 2009)

I really enjoy using the Canon Powershot G12, very intuitive to use and the flip out screen is really useful too. The camera is a bit of a brick, feels solidly built though.

This isn't a full resolution upload though so kinda defeats the purpose :wall:










http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/canon_powershot_g12_review/


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

You'd be hard to beat the Lumix compacts with the Leica lenses. They are very good. TZ9 is £179 in Currys right now, brilliant buy.

The TZ20 at around £390 is amazing. Leica lens, geo tagging, 16x optical zoom, HD video, 14.1MP images.

The Leica lenses on these machines make them very desirable imo.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Guys my research is now telling me the two 'best' cameras for my (as now) £600 budget would be a Panasonic GF2 with twin lens kit or the Sony NEX with twin lens kit.

I would probably choose the NEX 3 over the 5 as it offers same lens, sensor, quality but for a good £100 less. Of the two the Sony appears to edge the panasonic in image quality thanks largely due to its full sized DSLR APS sensor over the Pannys 4/3rds sensor (still massive for a compact) but the lens choice seems better on the panasonic which has more options, plus I prefer it looks.

Should I be considering any other options?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... the Nex is very, very cute and means you can use old Minolta glass if you feel the need. Four thirds does not offer that option.
Also; if you want to work with real wide-angle lenses, 4/3 is not the way to go as it's a 2x crop, so even a 20mm lens is FoV-equivalent to 40mm on 35mm, as opposed to the 30mm on APS-C. 

Bret


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Bretti, will ponder further over these two models then


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

DP-1 is a good recommendation, but they have a M9 in the display case at work and I go past to look at it at least once a week!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks dubnut, a question though and bear in mind this is from someone who isn't up to date with cameras rather than someone being antagonistic but why the dp1 when the dp2 is out and even the dp2 is a few years old and gets good but not great image quality reviews?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Thanks dubnut, a question though and bear in mind this is from someone who isn't up to date with cameras rather than someone being antagonistic but why the dp1 when the dp2 is out and even the dp2 is a few years old and gets good but not great image quality reviews?


Hmm its a tough q to answer really. DP2 gets a faster lens and has many more competitors now (I should know I bought an olympus PEN EP1). The DP1 realy is a cracking camera ( it used a foveon sensor, really very technically clever bit of kit) but is not without its idiosyncrasies as a camera, still a cracking buy though. Its at the higher end of compacts (ie fixed lens ones) and the technology makes it something I always wanted to shoot with, bit like a leica!!!!

Try them out mate, bound to find a winner when you handle and test shoot with them. I bought a EP1 PEN and 2 lenses and its a great bit of kit but not the easiest thing to use out of the box and much better now the firmware is the latest version. Its not intuitive though but gves superb images and saves me lugging the big kit everywhere. If I hadn't been a keen photographer already I think I would have found it hard to handle. I recently completed my 365 project and dont think I would have been able to do it without a high quality compact!!!

Hope that helps:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks to all for their help.

I went with the Sony NEX-3 with the 16mm pancake and 18-55 mm std zoom kit.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Thanks to all for their help.
> 
> I went with the Sony NEX-3 with the 16mm pancake and 18-55 mm std zoom kit.


ooooh 16mm pancake, nice lens!!

Lets see those shots!


----------

